
Show HN: HighlightedTextEditor, a SwiftUI view with live syntax highlighting - apozem
https://github.com/kyle-n/HighlightedTextEditor
======
apozem
I needed a Markdown editor SwiftUI view for my app and there were not a lot of
options available! Nobody had what I wanted, which was a text editor that
dynamically highlights the text as you type. So, I ended up learning way too
much about NSAttributedStrings and built HighlightedTextView. I hope you all
like it and use it!

[https://github.com/kyle-n/HighlightedTextEditor](https://github.com/kyle-n/HighlightedTextEditor)

